# Loooong time lurker!



## ThatOtherGuy (Oct 24, 2018)

First time poster. Have always found this place to be insightful and recently very helpful. Simply joined up to post a thank you!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well now your not "ThatOtherGuy"........you just became "ThatPostedGuy" !


----------

